# Oban



## 89660 (Jun 2, 2005)

The main car park in Oban[The pay and display next to Tesco ]has a few designated Motorhome parking places.There is a charge in the day.There is no charge overnight.We have never overnighted there but there are not any signs saying that you cannot.


----------

